# [Malaysian NR] Ainesh Sevellaraja 30.66 3BLD Single



## Iggy (May 3, 2016)

Not sub 30, but I didn't practice before hand, so this was pretty good. About time I subbed my 32.31 from 2014. Forgot to show the time oops

Featuring Ollie and Matthew in the background

Cube: Thunderclap
North London Open 2016


----------



## mark49152 (May 3, 2016)

Awesome...


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 3, 2016)

do you have the scramble?


----------



## mark49152 (May 3, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> do you have the scramble?


http://wcadb.net/results.php?id=NorthLondonOpen2016

Ainesh would have been group A.


----------



## the super cuber (May 5, 2016)

Great Solve!


----------



## Hae min oh (May 6, 2016)

nice!


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 6, 2016)

Yay


----------



## Berd (May 7, 2016)

Shame I wasn't there for 3bld, you smashed me in multi tho!


----------

